# Hybrid Class Names



## Camelot

I think each hybrid possibility should get its own name. So, just for fun, let's try to come up with as much as we can. I'll edit the first post to contain the master list.

[sblock=Hybrid Names (78/300)]Ardent|Artificer--------------------------Soulmason
Ardent|Bard-----------------------------Empath
Ardent|Psion----------------------------Demagogue
Ardent|Shaman--------------------------Medium
Artificer|Bard----------------------------Factotum
Artificer|Warlord-------------------------Medic
Artificer|Wizard--------------------------Arcanist
Assassin|Avenger------------------------Hashashin
Assassin|Barbarian-----------------------Reaper
Assassin|Cleric---------------------------Exorcist
Assassin|Monk---------------------------Shadowdancer
Assassin|Paladin-------------------------Blackguard
Assassin|Ranger-------------------------Stalker
Assassin|Rogue--------------------------Cutthroat
Assassin|Swordmage---------------------Duskblade
Avenger|Barbarian-----------------------Slayer
Avenger|Cleric---------------------------Zealot
Avenger|Invoker------------------------Scourge
Avenger|Rogue--------------------------Inquisitor
Barbarian|Bard---------------------------Skald
Barbarian|Fighter------------------------Berserker
Barbarian|Paladin------------------------Reckoner
Barbarian|Rogue-------------------------Guerilla
Barbarian|Warlock-----------------------Bloodhexer
Barbarian|Warlord------------------------Chieftain
Bard|Cleric------------------------------Cantor
Bard|Invoker-----------------------------Idol
Bard|Paladin-----------------------------Errant
Bard|Warlock----------------------------Beguiler
Bard|Warlord----------------------------Wanderer
Battlemind|Druid-------------------------Battleherder
Battlemind|Warden-----------------------Keeper
Cleric|Fighter----------------------------Crusader
Cleric|Invoker----------------------------Prophet
Cleric|Monk------------------------------Mystic
Cleric|Paladin----------------------------Templar
Cleric|Psion------------------------------Augur
Cleric|Warden----------------------------Preserver
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Oracle
Druid|Invoker----------------------------Conservator
Druid|Ranger-----------------------------Hunter
Druid|Rogue-----------------------------Survivalist
Druid|Warlord----------------------------Alpha
Fighter|Invoker--------------------------Punisher
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Samurai
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Knight 
Fighter|Ranger--------------------------Swashbuckler
Fighter|Rogue---------------------------Pirate
Fighter|Runepriest-----------------------Vanguard
Fighter|Warden--------------------------Stalwart
Fighter|Warlord--------------------------Marshal
Fighter|Wizard--------------------------Battlemage
Invoker|Psion---------------------------Seer
Invoker|Shaman-------------------------Nephilim
Invoker|Sorcerer------------------------Innate
Invoker|Warlock-------------------------Channeler
Invoker|Wizard--------------------------Evoker
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Ninja
Paladin|Warden--------------------------Justicar
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Heretic
Psion|Ranger----------------------------Haruspex
Psion|Shaman---------------------------Soothsayer
Psion|Wizard----------------------------Sage
Ranger|Rogue---------------------------Corsair
Ranger|Seeker---------------------------Scout
Ranger|Shaman--------------------------Guide
Ranger|Warden--------------------------Sentinel
Rogue|Sorcerer--------------------------Magician
Rogue|Warlord---------------------------Brigand
Rogue|Wizard---------------------------Spellthief
Shaman|Warden-------------------------Watcher
Shaman|Wizard--------------------------Mystic
Swordmage|Wizard----------------------Spellsword
Warlock|Wizard--------------------------Witch
Warlord|Wizard--------------------------Imperator[/sblock]I'm amassing ideas from both here and a similar thread at RPG Net.


----------



## interwyrm

Well... people do regularly call hybrids mishmash names - Sorcadin, Swordlock, Bardbarian, Rage Mage... but I do like the idea.


Swordmage|Feylock: Fey Knight
Swordmage|Infernalock: Hellblade
Paladin|Starlock: Doombringer
Barbarian|Sorcerer: Drakeblood
Swordmage|Wizard: Eldritch Knight
Cleric|Wizard: Oracle


----------



## Camelot

Cleric|Wizard = Oracle

I like this one; though it might step on the toes of an epic destiny or two.  The others are all cool, but I have a thing against two word classes, and I'm looking for general class combos, not the specific pacts of Warlocks or spell sources of Sorcerers.

Also, two more from the other thread:

Assassin|Avenger = Inquisitor
Monk|Fighter = Samurai


----------



## Infiniti2000

Well, monk/assassin is closer to ninja than monk/rogue.  Also, I mentioned in a different thread that cleric/beastmaster ranger makes a fine druid!


----------



## Camelot

Heh, I think druid's taken. =P


----------



## Camelot

I was thinking in real world terms of ninjas, who don't commonly teleport through shadows. =)  However, in the D&D world, ninja does fit that combo too.

What are some ninja synonyms that could work for either combo?


----------



## interwyrm

Just thought of another good 'name' though can't say what class it'd be appropriate for - Haruspex... maybe Ranger/Cleric

Also a few more ideas... These are the original level titles from (I think) 1e D&D. You ought to be able to assign some to certain combinations.
pulled this from a thread at: Looking for lists of original D&D class level names - Midnight's Lair Forum


[sblock=Cleric]
1: Acolyte
2: Adept
3: Priest
4: Curate
5: Prefect
6: Canon
7: Lama
8: Patriarch
9: High Priest
[/sblock]
[sblock=Druid]
1: Aspirant
2: Ovate
3: Initiate of the 1st Circle
4: Initiate of the 2nd Circle
5: Initiate of the 3rd Circle
6: Initiate of the 4th Circle
7: Initiate of the 5th Circle
8: Initiate of the 6th Circle
9: Initiate of the 7th Circle
10: Initiate of the 8th Circle
11: Initiate of the 9th Circle
12: Druid
13: Archdruid
14: The Great Druid
[/sblock]
[sblock=Fighter]
1: Veteran
2: Warrior
3: Swordsman
4: Hero
5: Swashbuckler
6: Myrmidon
7: Champion
8: Superhero
9: Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Paladin]
1: Gallant
2: Keeper
3: Protector
4: Defender
5: Warder
6: Guardian
7: Chevalier
8: Justicer
9: Paladin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Ranger]
1: Runner
2: Strider
3: Scout
4: Courser
5: Tracker
6: Guide
7: Pathfinder
8: Ranger
9: Ranger Knight
10: Ranger Lord
[/sblock]
[sblock=Magic-User]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Evoker
3: Conjurer
4: Theurgist
5: Thaumaturgist
6: Magicician
7: Enchanter
8: Warlock
9: Sorcerer
10: Necromancer
11: Wizard
18: Wizard (18th level or Arch-Mage)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Illusionist]
1: Prestidigitator
2: Minor Trickster
3: Trickster
4: Master Trickster
5: Cabalist
6: Visionist
7: Phantasmist
8: Apparitionist
9: Spellbinder
10: Illusionist
[/sblock]
[sblock=Thieves]
1: Rogue (Apprentice)
2: Footpad
3: Cutpurse
4: Robber
5: Burglar
6: Filcher
7: Sharper
8: Magsman
9: Thief
10: Master Thief
[/sblock]
[sblock=Assassins]
1: Bravo (Apprentice)
2: Rutterkin
3: Waghalter
4: Murderer
5: Thug
6: Killer
7: Cutthroat
8: Executioner
9: Assassin
10: Expert Assassin
11: Senior Assassin
12: Chief Assassin
13: Prime Assassin
14: Grandmaster Assassin
15: Grandfather Assassin
[/sblock]
[sblock=Monk]
1: Novice
2: Initiate
3: Brother
4: Disciple
5: Immaculate
6: Master
7: Superior Master
8: Master of Dragons
9: Master of the North Wind
10: Master of the West Wind
11: Master of the South Wind
12: Master of the East Wind
13: Master of Winter
14: Master of Autumn
15: Master of Summer
16: Master of Spring
17: Grand Master of Flower
[/sblock]

and...
[sblock=nostalgia]
I loved looking at these lists when I was little... pilfered them from my dad's room. I can't emphasize how much they ignited my imagination, not to mention what they contributed to my vocabulary. Thanks Gary.[/sblock]


----------



## TarionzCousin

With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:

Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
Bard|Cleric-------------------------------Barc
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Wizzic
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Funk
Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Fadin
Monk|Rogue------------------------------Moog
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pluck
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Wartard


----------



## Felon

Gotta confess, I'm not sure how combining a fighter with a monk gives you a samurai. And isn't a witch just a female warlock?

Anyway, my contribution is that I call my barbarian/paladin a reckoner. He calls his mordenkrad a greatgavel. The better to judge them with.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> With some creative combinations and changing a letter or two, something strange and wonderful emerges:
> 
> Assassin|Avenger------------------------Assender
> Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Barbard
> Bard|Cleric-------------------------------Barc
> Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Wizzic
> Fighter|Monk----------------------------Funk
> Fighter|Paladin---------------------------Fadin
> Monk|Rogue------------------------------Moog
> Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pluck
> Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Wartard




You got some of those right...but I prefer:
Barbarian|Bard----------------------------Babar
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Clizard
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Mohter
Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard

Of course, we could also go the route of the Donkeyhorse...

Bard|Barbarian--------------------------Kill-Singer
Warlock|Rogue---------------------------Star-Stabber
Runepriest|Battlemind----------------Symbol-Minds ()


----------



## Camelot

A lot of good ideas, and funny ideas. T) I like Reckoner for a Barbarian|Paladin and perhaps Haruspex for a Psion|Ranger (mixing the animal theme with seeing the future), and from the list of names Interwyrm provided (thanks, that's awesome!), I can come up with:

Assassin|Barbarian = Executioner
Figher|Ranger = Swashbuckler
Invoker|Wizard = Evoker
Paladin|Warden = Justicar

If anyone else can glean pairs from those names, some of them are pretty awesome.

As to samurai, a monk with better weapon attacks is something like that.

As to witch; witches (in the Salem Witch Trials as well as other times, I think) could be male or female.  In D&D terms, warlocks could be male or female, so I don't see why the two terms shouldn't be seperate ideas beyond gender.  After all, in Harry Potter, witches are female wizards, but that's not like D&D at all. T)

And a joke I came up with:

Ranger|Monk = Walker, Texas Ranger


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Justicar would seem to me to be more a mix Paladin and Swordmage or Ranger than Warden.


----------



## Camelot

Some from the other thread:

Ardent|Bard = Empath
Bard|Paladin = Errant
Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim
Rogue|Wizard = Magician

As to Justicar; Paladin and Warden both have a strong sense of justice: paladins defend those their god believes to be good, and wardens defend what the spirits believe to be good.  Combining all that justice makes a Justicar.  Swordmage and ranger give an unecessary magic or woodsy feel, respectively.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Invoker|Wizard------------Innard
Swordmage|Artificer------------Swortificer
Invoker|Ranger------------Ranker
Ranger|Barbarian------------Raarian
Warlock|Warden------------WaWa
Warlock|Warlord------------Locklord
Psion|Fighter------------Psi-Fi (of course)
Avenger|Artificer (Warforged)------------Iron Man


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Invoker|Shaman = Nephilim




Ugh! _Nephilim_?  Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.


----------



## Camelot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Ugh! _Nephilim_? Given the word's origins, I gotta say I hate that for a _class_ combo.



 Wow, quite a violent repulsion there. T)

While the word might hint to a race similar to a deva, the invoker part has promise, as you have a shard of godhood in you that you can draw from and unleash.  The Shaman part makes it closer to ancestors, as the word has a strong sense of being lost in the past.  However, I agree that it's not perfect, though I still like it for a name.  If you can think of a better class than Shaman, I'd be willing to change it.

Mind you, the list in the first post is just what I'm going to use.  You can use (or not use) whatever you like.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Don't get me wrong, I'm just happy to help brainstorm...and goof around.


Invoker|Shaman

A combo with a direct line to the gods...and the spirits of the world as well.

Harbinger?
Avatar?
Intercessor?


----------



## STAT

There was a thread on this in the wizard forums a while ago and here's what they came up with:

Playable Hybrid Classes: 

Artificer/Bard: _Factotum_
Artificer/Swordmage: _Gentleman Adventurer_
Artificer/Warlock: *Gunner*
Artificer/Wizard: *Tinkerer*
Assassin/Avenger: *Zealot*
Assassin/Monk: *Ninja*
Assassin/Ranger: *Stalker*
Assassin/Rogue*: Skulk*, _Shadowdancer_
Assassin/Swordmage: *Duskblade*
Assassin/Warlock (infernal): *Shadowcaster*
Avenger/Invoker: _Conduit_
Avenger/Monk: *Vengeful Fist*
Avenger/Rogue: *Spectre*
Barbarian/Fighter: *Warbrute*
Barbarian/Paladin: *Redeemed*
Barbarian/Ranger: *Predator*,* Tracker*
Barbarian/Sorcerer: *Ragemage*
Barbarian/Warlord: *Chieftain*
Bard/Cleric: *Psalmist*, *Evangelist*
Bard/Psion: *Mindbender*
Bard/Warlock: *Beguiler*
Bard/Warlord: *Herald*
Battlemind/Warden: *Keeper*
Cleric/Druid: *Deviner*
Cleric/Fighter: *Crusader*
Cleric/Invoker: _Prophet_
Cleric/Paladin: *Templar*
Cleric/Runepriest: *Vanguard*
Cleric/Warlord: _Witch_
Cleric/Wizard: *Theurge*
Druid/Rogue: *Survivalist*
Druid/Shaman: *Totemist*
Fighter/Paladin: *Knight*
Fighter/Ranger: *Dervish*
Fighter/Rogue: *Swashbuckler*
Fighter/Warden: *Stalwart*
Fighter/Warlord: *Marshal*
Invoker/Wizard: _Archivist_
Monk/Fighter: *Samurai*
Paladin/Warlock (fey): *Feyknight*
Paladin/Warlock (infernal): *Hellknight*
Paladin/Warlock (star): *Eclipseknight*
Psion/Wizard: *Mindmage*
Ranger/Rogue: *Mercenary*
Ranger/Seeker: *Bowmaster*
Rogue/Sorcerer: *Arcanic Trickster*
Rogue/Seeker: _Sniper_
Shaman/Warden: *Watcher*
Sorcerer/Warlock: *Soulborn*
Swordmage/Wizard: _*Battlemage*_ (Battle Mage is already a Wizards paragon path)

More Casual associations:


Assassin/Paladin: *Blackguard*
Artificer/Psion: *Psicrafter*
Cleric/Rogue: *Charlatan*
Druid/Sorcerer: *Maelstrom*
Druid/Wizard: _Shapeshifter_
Fighter/Warlock (fey): *Feybattler*
Fighter/Warlock (infernal): *Hellbattler*
Fighter/Warlock (star): *Eclipsebattler*
Fighter/Wizard: *Spellsword*
Ranger/Shaman: *Guide*
Ranger/Warden: *Sentinel*
Shaman/Wizard: *Mystic*


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Warlard



When you play the class, it's a "Warlard." When someone you don't like plays this hybrid, it's a "Wartard."


----------



## Henry

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock




In addition to being a valuable party member, he can sell abstract art to support the adventuring group. 

More seriously, I like the idea. I've always been a fan of renaming the class to fit the concept. Class is the physics, not the history.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Henry said:


> Dannyalcatraz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Pallock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition to being a valuable party member, he can sell abstract art to support the adventuring group.
Click to expand...



It also works when you're yelling at him for being an idiot.

...but be very careful when you do that.  You might make him angry, and you wouldn't like him when he's angry.


----------



## Camelot

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Don't get me wrong, I'm just happy to help brainstorm...and goof around.




No problem! That's just what I started this thread for. =) I'm just bouncing back ideas, too.



> Invoker|Shaman
> 
> A combo with a direct line to the gods...and the spirits of the world as well.
> 
> Harbinger?
> Avatar?
> Intercessor?



I like where you're going, actually. Maybe Invoker|Druid has good potential for a similar name: one who has both a shard of divine power and primal power within, so it has a theme of being destined to unite with the greater powers, perhaps bridge the gap between god and spirit. Harbinger could work, but my gut is tugging away from that for some reason...

Stat, wow! Thanks a lot! Let's see what I can mine...

Artificer|Bard = Factotum
Assassin|Paladin = Blackguard
Assassin|Ranger = Stalker
Assassin|Monk = Shadowdancer (many say this combo is Ninja, but I think shadowdancer works perfectly, combining shadows (assassin) and dancing (monk movement))
Assassin|Swordmage = Duskblade
Barbarian|Warlord = Chieftain
Bard|Warlock = Beguiler
Battlemind|Warden = Keeper
Cleric|Fighter = Crusader (I like knight better for Fighter|Paladin)
Cleric|Invoker = Prophet
Cleric|Paladin = Templar
Druid|Rogue = Survivalist
Fighter|Paladin = Knight 
Fighter|Runepriest = Vanguard (I think it just has an inherently defender feel, and martial on top of that)
Fighter|Warden = Stalwart
Fighter|Warlord = Marshal
Fighter|Wizard = Battlemage (switched it with spellsword because of the whole "sword" thing)
Ranger|Shaman = Guide
Ranger|Warden = Sentinel
Shaman|Warden = Watcher
Shaman|Wizard = Mystic
Swordmage|Wizard = Spellsword

Whew, what a chunk. =) Feel free to convince me otherwise on any of them.


----------



## Kaodi

Cribbing off of the suggestion for Paladin/Starlock being a _Doombringer_, I think the pre-eminent name for an Invoker/Starlock would be _Doomsayer_.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Camelot said:


> Dannyalcatraz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I'm just happy to help brainstorm...and goof around.
> 
> 
> Invoker|Shaman
> 
> A combo with a direct line to the gods...and the spirits of the world as well.
> 
> Harbinger?
> Avatar?
> Intercessor?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like where you're going, actually. Maybe Invoker|Druid has good potential for a similar name: one who has both a shard of divine power and primal power within, so it has a theme of being destined to unite with the greater powers, perhaps bridge the gap between god and spirit. Harbinger could work, but my gut is tugging away from that for some reason...
Click to expand...



Invoker|Druid------Conservator
Warlord|Druid-------Woodlord
Warlord|Shaman-----Spirit-Vessel
Warlord|Barbarian--------Chieftan
Warlord|Warden--------Woodguard
Warlord|Ranger--------Scout Leader
Seeker|Ranger--------Scout
Barbarian|Ranger--------Wendigo
Barbarian|Seeker--------Stormbringer
Barbarian|Warden--------Bear-Fighter


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Paladin/Warlock (fey): Feyknight
> Paladin/Warlock (infernal): Hellknight
> Paladin/Warlock (star): Eclipseknight




Paladin/Warlock (dark): Dark Knight
Paladin/Avenger: Moon Knight


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Sorcerer|Warlock------Swack or Sock
Rogue|Bard------Rouge
Barbarian|Seeker-----Barkeep
Barbarian|Warden-----Barman
Ranger (Beast Lord)|Barbarian------Boarbarian

Or, more seriously


Invoker|Bard------Skald or Skjald


----------



## Camelot

Druid|Invoker = Conservator
Druid|Warlord = Alpha (this just came to me; you're a beast, and you're the leader of your pack!)
Ranger|Seeker = Scout

From the other thread:

Avenger|Cleric = Zealot


----------



## mneme

Assassin|Swordmage---------------------Duskblade
   No! Wizard|Swordmage is a Duskblade!  (yeah, this is more hearkening back to the 3.5 duskblade. But why not--twilight, not shadow!

Bard|Cleric-------------------------------Cantor

I'd keep the concept but avoid the random Jewish reference:

Bard|Cleric--------------------------------Chanter

Bard|Paladin-----------------------------Idol
Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Theurge [might as well keep the 3.5 title here!]
Druid|Ranger-----------------------------Woodsman
Fighter|Monk----------------------------Weaponmaster
Fighter|Rogue--------------------------Swashbuckler
Fighter|Ranger--------------------------Vortex



> Paladin|Warlock--------------------------Heretic



Um, no.    Funny as that is.

Paladin|Warlock-------------------------Chaneller

Rogue|Wizard---------------------------Spellthief
Warlock|Wizard---------------------------Pactwizard (or maybe Pactmage)


----------



## Camelot

mneme said:


> Assassin|Swordmage---------------------Duskblade
> No! Wizard|Swordmage is a Duskblade! (yeah, this is more hearkening back to the 3.5 duskblade. But why not--twilight, not shadow!



Sorry, it stays. T)







> Bard|Cleric-------------------------------Cantor
> 
> I'd keep the concept but avoid the random Jewish reference:
> 
> Bard|Cleric--------------------------------Chanter



Cantor has no Jewish reference. It is simply the latin word for sing, and is therefore used by many churches to refer to their singers.







> Cleric|Wizard-----------------------------Theurge [might as well keep the 3.5 title here!]



As someone who's never played 3.5, I don't see any real meaning in that word other than part of the name of a prestige class in another game. I like oracle because it is a real word that evokes an image to those even outside of D&D.

I like this Idol, but I prefer Errant for that combo.  Perhaps Bard|Invoker?







> Um, no. Funny as that is.
> 
> Paladin|Warlock-------------------------Chaneller



Would you mind explaining why not, and your reasoning behind Chaneller?



> Fighter|Rogue = Swashbuckler



I've seen this come up a lot, but I already used it for Fighter|Ranger. Maybe one should just be called pirate? =)







> Rogue|Wizard---------------------------Spellthief



Hmm...I like this, but Magician is a good word...where should Magician go if Spellthief is used for Rogue|Wizard? Rogue|Sorcerer?

So, official changes (at least for now):

Bard|Invoker = Idol
Fighter|Rogue = Pirate
Rogue|Sorcerer = Magician
Rogue|Wizard = Spellthief


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Invoker|Ranger--------------------Witchfinder
Runepriest|Psion---------------------Symbol Psi-man


----------



## interwyrm

Another list of names from the Diablo clone Titan Quest. In this game, you start out with one specialization, and then pick up another later on... which changes your class name. It's pretty close to hybriding. I've bolded the choices which might work pretty well.

[sblock=Storm Mastery]

* Single Profession: Stormcaller 
* + Earth Mastery: Elementalist 
* + Warfare Mastery: *Thane *
* + Spirit Mastery: Oracle 
* + Defense Mastery: Paladin 
* + Nature Mastery: Druid 
* + Hunting Mastery: *Sage *
* + Rogue Mastery: Sorcerer 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Earth Mastery]

* Single Profession: Pyromancer
* + Warfare Mastery: Battlemage 
* + Spirit Mastery: *Conjurer* 
* + Defense Mastery: *Juggernaut *
* + Nature Mastery: Summoner 
* + Hunting Mastery: Avenger 
* + Rogue Mastery: *Magician* 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Warfare Mastery]

* Single Profession: Warrior 
* + Spirit Mastery: *Spellbreaker *
* + Defense Mastery: *Conqueror *
* + Nature Mastery: *Champion *
* + Hunting Mastery: *Slayer* 
* + Rogue Mastery: Assassin 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Spirit Mastery]

* Single Profession: *Theurgist *
* + Defense Mastery: *Spellbinder *
* + Nature Mastery: *Soothsayer* 
* + Hunting Mastery: Bone Charmer 
* + Rogue Mastery: Warlock 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Defense Mastery] 

* Single Profession: Defender 
* + Nature Mastery: *Guardian* 
* + Hunting Mastery: Warden 
* + Rogue Mastery: *Corsair *
[/sblock]
[sblock=Nature Mastery]

* Single Profession: *Wanderer *
* + Hunting Mastery: Ranger 
* + Rogue Mastery: Illusionist 
[/sblock]
[sblock=Hunting Mastery]

* Single Profession: *Hunter *
* + Rogue Mastery: *Brigand *
[/sblock]
[sblock=Rogue Mastery]

* Single Profession: Rogue
[/sblock]


----------



## RigaMortus2

Assassin|Monk--------------------------Shadowdancer

So if an Assassin|Monk is a Shadowdancer, what is a Monk|Assassin?

You need names for the reverse versions of the hybrids.


----------



## keterys

RigaMortus2 said:


> You need names for the reverse versions of the hybrids.




Assuming you're not sarcastic (which, granted, is a big assumption), no you don't.

Just put them in alphabetical order and move right along


----------



## Camelot

Assassin|Rogue = Murderer
Avenger|Barbarian = Slayer
Druid|Ranger = Hunter
Psion|Shaman = Soothsayer
Psion|Wizard = Sage
Ranger|Rogue = Corsair
Rogue|Warlord = Brigand

No matter which way you order the two classes, the new class is the same thing.  An Assassin|Monk is potentially the same as a Monk|Assassin, so there's no need for a new name. It's like a math problem.  A + B = B + A

=)


----------



## keterys

I think I'd much rather something like 'Cutthroat', 'Slayer', or 'Executioner' than 'Murderer' for Assassin/Rogue.


----------



## Camelot

keterys said:


> I think I'd much rather something like 'Cutthroat', 'Slayer', or 'Executioner' than 'Murderer' for Assassin/Rogue.



 I used Slayer for Avenger|Barbarian and Executioner for Assassin|Barbarian.  I like the sound of Cutthroath though.  Consider it changed.


----------



## Aoirorentsu

Psion(telepath)|Ardent = Demagogue
I use your emotions to control your thoughts.... bwa ha ha!

Awesome thread!


----------



## Camelot

Thanks! It's really fun so far.

How does this sound:

Artificer|Warlord = Medic

I think Cleric|Shaman would make something like a medicine man, but I can't think of a good single word!  I can't break my one-word vow... =P


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Rogue|Bard------Rouge



But how will the poor spellers keep it separate from the Rogue? 


Assassin/Warlock, Drow, as played by a teenager at your D&D Encounters Game ---------------- Annoyer.


----------



## Bold or Stupid

Warlord/Ranger - Tanis
Paladin/Fighter - Sturm
Warlock/Wizard - Raistlin


----------



## Camelot

Some from the other thread:

Ardent|Shaman = Medium
Barbarian|Fighter = Berserker
Invoker|Warlock = Channeler (here you go, mneme! =)

And one I thought of:

Assassin|Barbarian = Reaper (fear him)


----------



## keterys

Artificer and Warlord are neither particularly known for healing, so I'd suggest against Medic for the combination.

That's a hell of an enabler combination, though. With two words it's a lot easier.


----------



## Infiniti2000

TarionzCousin said:


> But how will the poor spellers keep it separate from the Rogue?



 Ask this member.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Barbarian|Warlock = Balocks

but never mind them...here comes the

Bard|Warlock = Sex Pistols


----------



## Camelot

keterys said:


> Artificer and Warlord are neither particularly known for healing, so I'd suggest against Medic for the combination.
> 
> That's a hell of an enabler combination, though. With two words it's a lot easier.



 Bah, easy?!  I need the challenge! =)

I chose Medic because it has a martial feel to it (Warlord) and is tied to technology (Artificer).  It's just my personal preferance, but I'm open to deliberation.


----------



## Herschel

Not just hybrids, but race/class combos:

Genasi Druid = Elminental


----------



## Camelot

Herschel said:


> Not just hybrids, but race/class combos:
> 
> Genasi Druid = Elminental



 Yeesh, as if 300 new names wasn't bad enough!!


----------



## Camelot

Cleric|Psion = Augur


----------



## Camelot

From the other thread:

Artificer|Wizard = Arcanist
Assassin|Cleric = Exorcist
Barbarian|Rogue = Guerilla
Barbarian|Warlock = Bloodhexer


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Infernal Pact Warlock|Psion = Hellimental


----------



## Camelot

Bard|Warlord = Wanderer
Invoker|Psion = Seer


----------



## Camelot

Okay, we seem to have hit a point where we're having trouble coming up with more names.  We've got the easy ones, like pirate and ninja, and now we've arrived at what makes this such a daunting task.  We need to come up with names for every obscure combination that doesn't seem to have any theme.

Let's go.

I might as well start at the top:

Ardent|Artificer = Enigma


----------



## DracoSuave

Fighter/Pacifist Healer Cleric = Reroll


----------



## Peraion Graufalke

Cleric (Pacifist Healer)|Warlord (Princess build) = Chessmaster


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Camelot said:


> I might as well start at the top:
> 
> Ardent|Artificer = Enigma




Enigma,_ please!_

You might want to take a few minutes and compile a list of the ones we haven't hit, just to make it easier for us lazy internet people.

Ardent|Artificer = Soulmason, Egomancer
Psion|Artificer = Psismith
Starlock|Artificer = Astrologer
Battlemind|Artificer = Psychoficer
Battlemind|Barbarian = Wilder


----------



## phil500

anyone got a good one for  Invoker|Paladin


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Invoker|Paladin = God-son, Demigod, Scion, Avatar


----------



## Camelot

Ardent|Artificer = Soulmason
Artificer|Psion = Mindsmith
Barbarian|Battlemind = Wilder
Invoker|Paladin = Godsend

Good ones!  Hope you don't mind if I added a bit of my personal touch. =)


----------



## Camelot

Battlemind|Druid = Battleherder

A battleherder uses _battlemind's demand _to call the attention of opponents so it can herd them using its druid powers.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Camelot said:


> Good ones!  Hope you don't mind if I added a bit of my personal touch. =)




Nope- don't mind a bit.  This IS for _your _use, after all.


----------



## Camelot

Fighter|Invoker = Punisher


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Avenger|Invoker = Scourge


----------



## Dr_Ruminahui

Hmm... not one yet with sorceror... though, trying to think of some myself, I can see why. 

Though, for Invoker/Sorceror -- Inate?

And how about Cleric/Warden -- Preserver?

Avenger/Warden --Eco-terrorist?  That's a bit too modern of a feel to it, though...


Additionally, some of the monk combos are very evocative of some of the common characters from martial arts movies/manga:

Cleric/Monk is a good shinto/shaolin style mystic
Monk/Sorceror are great for the magic using baddies in kung fu movies.

Don't know what names to give them, though... perhaps Monk/Sorceror = Wuxia, and Monk/Cleric = Mystic.

Fianlly, with the Essentials wizard having a build with the same name, should we still call the Invoker/Wisard an Evoker?


----------



## Tallifer

I did not see the Warlord|Wizard yet. How about the Imperator since he commands both his allies and his enemies? War Wizard or Arcane Commander also work of course.


----------



## Camelot

Good ones!

Cleric|Monk = Mystic
Cleric|Warden = Preserver
Invoker|Sorcerer = Innate
Warlord|Wizard = Imperator


----------



## gyor

This could use an update with hybred blackguards and executioners ect...

Blackguard/executioner- Apostate

Blackguard/Bard- Joker

Executioner/Binder- Entrappee

Blackguard/Warlord- Vicelord

Ardent/Blackguard- Passion Knight


----------



## Wolfflow

I know its kinda like an oxymoron and it creates weak character builds in games, but i havent seen on this thread yet a name for a Paladin|Ranger. This is what i feel split towards myself in real life. But Ranger as in honorable wandering rogue basically with bow and an affinity and respect for nature over civilization but less a warden of a wood or beast master forest spirit type. Think strider from Lotr. And Paladin as in holy zealot warrior with armor but not a monk. No hammers, more like sword and board with healing, and maybe a fireball or holy light spell or weapon, but kinda like an avenger. I've searched everything I could think of online. This thread comes the closest to what Im trying to do. Any ideas?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Unfortunately, two names befitting the concept- Warden and Ranger- are already class names.

But others could work:
Guardian
Sentinel
Claviger
Knight Errant/Youxia/Bogatyr
​


----------



## Wolfflow

Thanks Danny. Claviger and youxia ive never heard and are awesome. Probably go with claviger. I did find another thread on reddit yesterday where the guy had Paladin Ranger as Vigilant. Which reminded me of the vigilants of stendarr from skyrim. So i think im stuck between claviger and vigilant. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Vigilant is pretty good, too.


----------

